# Vorhandenen PC aufrüsten oder komplett neu mit alter GPU



## x3ntury (2. Oktober 2015)

*Vorhandenen PC aufrüsten oder komplett neu mit alter GPU*

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich habe mich hier mal angemeldet, weil ich auf freundliche und kompetente Beratung hoffe  

Ich habe mich mit der Suchfunktion etwas umgesehen und ähnliche Fälle gesehen, lässt sich aber nicht 100%ig auf meinen Fall anwenden.

Zu meinem jetzigen System:
Win7 64bit
Intel Q6600 @3,3 Ghz mit Scythe Mugen Kühler
6 GB PC2-6400 Ram
Asus Commando Mainboard
Sapphire HD 6870
Creative Xtreme Gamer Soundkarte

Welche Spiele:
ARMA 3, Witcher 3, Ark SE. In Zukunft gerne MGS Phantom Pain und Fallout 4

Arma 3 läuft abhängig vom Spielmodus sehr gut bis sehr schlecht  (King of the Hill mit der A10 ist der Tod für meine FPS)
Witcher 3 in FullHD auf fast niedrigsten Einstellungen in durchschnitt 26-30 fps, außer in Novigrad (zum Teil unspielbar, muss dann die Auflösung heruntersetzen)


Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich habe ein sehr begrenztes Budget. Macht es Sinn zB die kommende R9 380x zu kaufen oder sollte ich lieber Komplett auf ein neues System umsteigen, wobei ich auf eine neue Graka verzichten müsste?
Dachte dann an ein i5 K System. Was sind denn so eure Gedanken und Vorschläge (auch mit DX12 im Hinterkopf)?

Konsolen möchte ich mir nicht anschaffen falls jemand mit dieser Idee kommt 

Danke für eure Zeit
Edit: Habe eine SSD
Edit2: Ach ja und ein 530W be quiet! NT


----------



## Golgomaph (5. Oktober 2015)

Also, ich gebe mal mein Bestes ^^

Deine SSD und das Netzteil kannst du ja verwenden, der RAM ist aber halt schon ziemlich alt. Wie stark der sich jetzt auf die FPS-Werte bei dir auswirkt kann ich nicht sagen.
Die CPU wird dich ausbremsen wenn du eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen würdest, und die Leistung einer neuen CPU wird die Grafikkarte nicht verarbeiten können. Für diese bräuchtest du einen neuen Sockel -> ein neues Mainboard. Aber überhaupt kurz eine Frage, du schreibst 3,3Ghz beim Q6600 .. hast du ihn bereits übertaktet? Denn eigentlich hat der einen Takt von 2,4Ghz..

Eine wichtige Frage wäre erstmal wie viel du ausgeben möchtest und ob du jetzt zukünftig alles auf Ultra spielen willst oder es einfach nur mit flüssigen FPS laufen soll.

MfG,
Golgo

PS: http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/240188-6-q6600-ubertaktungs-guide  ... vielleicht kommt übertakten in Frage?  Das wäre halt schon mal ein Schritt nach vorne und dein Kühler sollte da recht viel schaffen.

->https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HK37ZHL0qQ hier läuft Witcher ja eigentlich ganz flüssig mit dem Q6600, aber er ist halt auf über 3Ghz übertaktet.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

Bei Arma ist meines Wissens die CPU sehr wichtig, und ein Q6600 ist halt schon arg schwach, da ist ein neuer Pentium G für 50€ schon etwas schneller. 

Die Frage ist: was kannst du denn so ungefähr ausgeben?


----------



## x3ntury (5. Oktober 2015)

Oh hallo, danke für die Antworten. ich habe garnicht mehr damit gerechnet . Ja ich habe meine CPU von 2,4 auf 3,3 Ghz übertaktet. Das waren noch OC-freudige Chips damals . Ich könnte im moment um die 300 Euro locker machen. Versuche aber auch mein altes Zeug zu verkaufen, das Interesse hält sich natürlich in Grenzen. Vielleicht möchte ich auch einfach zu viel Geld ich alter Geizkragen ^^ Ich habe mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht. Die Idee war die Zeit bis AMD Zen zu überbrücken (Skylake scheint ganz gut zu sein, jedoch sind deutlich ältere Prozessoren nicht wesentlich schlechter, und 255€ für nen i5 6600K ist schon sehr happig) und ob die 380x Besserung bei aktuellen (und kommenden) Titeln bringen würde, oder ob das wirklich fast garnichts bringt. Mir würde es reichen wenn ich Fallout 4 oder Metal Gear auf mittleren Einstellungen mit 30fps flüssig zocken kann. Ne R9 280X sieht auch sehr Interessant aus, aber die unterstützt ja nicht DX12 im vollen Umfang soweit ich weiß. Da nochmal 180€ mit 0 zukunftssicherheit ausgeben fühlt sich auch nicht richtig an. Arma 3 bekommt ja eine DX12 Expansion, dann möchte ich später meine (evtl. neue) Grafikkarte sinnvoll verwenden können. Ich habe vielleicht etwas kompliziert geschrieben, es ist schon spät. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2015)

x3ntury schrieb:


> Oh hallo, danke für die Antworten. ich habe garnicht mehr damit gerechnet . Ja ich habe meine CPU von 2,4 auf 3,3 Ghz übertaktet. Das waren noch OC-freudige Chips damals . Ich könnte im moment um die 300 Euro locker machen. Versuche aber auch mein altes Zeug zu verkaufen, das Interesse hält sich natürlich in Grenzen. Vielleicht möchte ich auch einfach zu viel Geld ich alter Geizkragen ^^ Ich habe mir natürlich auch Gedanken gemacht. Die Idee war die Zeit bis AMD Zen zu überbrücken (Skylake scheint ganz gut zu sein, jedoch sind deutlich ältere Prozessoren nicht wesentlich schlechter, und 255€ für nen i5 6600K ist schon sehr happig) und ob die 380x Besserung bei aktuellen (und kommenden) Titeln bringen würde, oder ob das wirklich fast garnichts bringt. Mir würde es reichen wenn ich Fallout 4 oder Metal Gear auf mittleren Einstellungen mit 30fps flüssig zocken kann. Ne R9 280X sieht auch sehr Interessant aus, aber die unterstützt ja nicht DX12 im vollen Umfang soweit ich weiß. Da nochmal 180€ mit 0 zukunftssicherheit ausgeben fühlt sich auch nicht richtig an. Arma 3 bekommt ja eine DX12 Expansion, dann möchte ich später meine (evtl. neue) Grafikkarte sinnvoll verwenden können. Ich habe vielleicht etwas kompliziert geschrieben, es ist schon spät. Danke für eure Hilfe!



Also, für 300€ wäre eine Core i5-4460 (170€), Board (70€), 8GB RAM (40€) drin. Du kannst dann zwar nicht übertakten, aber bisher bringt "mehr Takt" fast nix in Spielen, selbst bei den Top-CPUs, so dass der Aufpreis auf einen übertaktbaren 4690K plus das nötige teurere Board und gutem Kühler einfach viel zu hoch ist, wenn man aufs Geld schauen muss.  Aber NUR das würde halt bei der 6870 wohl nicht soo viel bringen...   an sich müsste da auch noch ne neue Graka her. bzw. je nach Spiel kann es auch sein, dass umgekehrt eher eine neue Graka mehr bringt als eine neue CPU... 

Auf DX12 würde ich mich dabei aber nicht zu sehr versteifen. Ein "muss" ist das sowieso nicht, es wird nicht in 2 Jahren Games geben, die ohne DX12-Karte nicht laufen   aber wenn du da sehr viel wert drauf legst, dann vlt jetzt CPU&co und halt in ein paar Monaten ne neue Karte.


----------



## svd (5. Oktober 2015)

Sonst halt gebraucht kaufen. Auf eBay werden derzeit drei "Core i5-3350P" CPUs, teilweise "boxed", angeboten. Der Zuschlag erfolgt meist irgendwo zwischen 80-100€. 
Ein passendes ASRock oder MSI Z77 (oder H77) Board würde dich so 50-60€ kosten. Mit einem neuen 8GB DDR3-1600er Kit für 40€, bist du bei 200€. Bleiben 100€ über.

Dann machst du deinen alten Unterbau flüssig, lieber realistisch bleiben bei der Preisvorstellung. HD6870: ~40€, Q6600: ~20-25€ (im Bundle mit Board und RAM: ~60-70€). 
Sonst sachste halt 110€ auf die Kralle für alles (CPU, Board, RAM, Grafikkarte), arbeitet ja nachweislich perfekt miteinander und so... 

Eine gebrauchte tolle (sprich ordentlicher Kühler) "R9 280X" kostet so 180€. Eine "GTX 780" oder "R9 290" so 220€, die "GTX 780Ti" ca. 280€ (knapp über 250€, falls es eine "Gigabyte Windforce" ist).
Und habe fertig.


----------

